# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  ليس بوفون ... الحضري يوصف بانه الشيطان من الصحف  الالمانيه

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

ذكرت صحيفة كيكرز الألمانية عقب مباراة المنتخب المصري أمام المنتخب الايطالي وتحقيق مصر أول فوز في تاريخ العرب علي ايطاليا أن حارس مرمي سيون السويسري عصام الحضري ليس حارس مرمي بل شيطان لا يمكن هزمه بأي طريقة و أكدت الصحيفة أن الحضري تعدي القدرات الطبيعية للإنسان البشري و تفوق علي نفسه وقالها لايطاليا بصوت عالياّ سنفوز في اللقاء .
كما ذكرت spox الألمانية أن مصر صنعت التاريخ بفوز كبير علي ايطاليا في حين ذكر موقع بيلد الألماني الشهير معجزة كبري! مصر تهزم ايطاليا ! خريطة جديدة للعالم ! .

في حين ذكر موقع sport1 الألماني الشهير مصر تصعق ايطاليا و تكتب تاريخاّ جديداّ لكرتها .

----------


## دليلة

اي عشان يعرفو اللعب مش عندهم وبس

----------


## محمد العزام

اذا هيك شكلوا رح يحترف باندية اوروبية 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

دي مصر ام الدنيا

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله لعيب
مبارح صد كرات ولا افضل حارس بالعالم بصدهن
الله يحفظه
ويحمي مرماه

----------

